# Teen from SC decapitated after being struck by Batman roller coaster at Six Flags



## MMiz (Jun 28, 2008)

*Teen decapitated after being struck by Batman roller coaster at Six Flags Over Georgia*

AUSTELL, Georgia - A teenager was decapitated by a roller coaster after he hopped a pair of fences and entered a restricted area Saturday at Six Flags Over Georgia, authorities said.

Six Flags officials are uncertain why the unidentified 17-year-old from Columbia, South Carolina scaled two six-foot (two-meter) fences and passed signs that said the restricted area was both off-limits and dangerous to visitors, spokeswoman Hela Sheth said in a news release.

*Read More!*


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 28, 2008)

Just saw this on the news.  They were saying they believe he was trying to retrieve something he lost/dropped while on the ride.  How sad...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 29, 2008)

A similar incident happened a few years ago in Southern California. Somewhere in heaven Darwin is looking down and smiling.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 29, 2008)

Darwin'd.

Plus 10.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 29, 2008)

The unfortunate part is the park will now probably have to pay some settlement to the damn idiot's family because he CHOSE to scale two fences and ignore signs that said stay out and danger.

He also ignored the ride attendant whom he asked to retrieve his hat. The attendant told him it had to wait until after hours as they are not going to stop the ride everytime someone loses something.

Every amusement park I have ever been to has always adivsed the rider to secure loose items and remove glasses and hats. Guess he CHOSE to ignore that as well which led him to do the stupid thing he did.

Hope that hat was worth your life!!

The family should not get a dime, nor do they have any right to ask for it.


----------



## ladyemt 215 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow--I feel bad for the family.  Really bad.  

BUT, it seems as if this kid had no active reasoning skills or good judgement.  I heard the news report he went to get his hat he lost.  Now... was the hat THAT important?  :wacko:


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

I know that he should have been old enough to have common sense ( ages 2+). what a sad way to go.


----------



## Jon (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> I know that he should have been old enough to have common sense ( ages 2+). what a sad way to go.


Umm... supposedly the portion of the brain that assesses risk isn't fully developed until you hit your mid 20's... which explains far too many stupid teenager stunts. 

Where were Mom and Dad at?

Sad... and preventable.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's the problem. I put the "don't play in restricted areas around roller costers" in the same category as "don't play in the street." A 17 year old should not have to be coddled or reminded of basic common sense nor should they have to be monitored every single second. I honestly don't care where mom and dad were at so much as what they were or were not teaching this poor kid over the previous 17 years.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 30, 2008)

Teenagers...He was probibly doing the "cool" deed to go in there, where as an adult (some at least) would consider it stupity.  

I guess restricted areas can be compaired to traffic and other laws:  Lets see why they are in place...


----------



## Amill (Jul 1, 2008)

Gosh even if he did disobey the warning signs I would think he could have at least checked his surroundings before just walking randomly around.


----------

